# اصدار جديد من برنامج Proteus_7.7_SP2



## الياس عبد النور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الكل يعرف هذا البرنامج قدمت الشركة مؤخرا اصدار جديد 7.7 
تلافت فيه اخطاء النسخة السابقة 7.4 
اليكم رابط التحميل في المرفقات ​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج الغني عن التعريف

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## eng_moh (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر انا فحصت الملف ب McAfee Enterprise 
ووجت فيروسات من نوع Trojan

وكانت نتيجة البحث 

\Proteus_7.7_SP2.rar\LXK PROTEUS 7.7 SP2 ENG V1.0.0.EXE Generic.dx!syj (Trojan)
19/11/2010 9:40:42 PM No Action Taken (Clean failed) User ODS Proteus_7.7_SP2.rar\LXK PROTEUS 7.7 SP2 RUS V1.0.0.EXE Generic.dx!tbl (Trojan)

الف شكر انا فحصت الملف ب McAfee Enterprise 
ووجت فيروسات من نوع Trojan

وكانت نتيجة البحث 

\Proteus_7.7_SP2.rar\LXK PROTEUS 7.7 SP2 ENG V1.0.0.EXE Generic.dx!syj (Trojan)
Proteus_7.7_SP2.rar\LXK PROTEUS 7.7 SP2 RUS V1.0.0.EXE Generic.dx!tbl (Trojan)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## ادور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير لك ولك كل التقدم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (20 نوفمبر 2010)

eng_moh قال:


> الف شكر انا فحصت الملف ب mcafee enterprise
> ووجت فيروسات من نوع trojan
> 
> وكانت نتيجة البحث
> ...


 
اخي الكريم الامر طبيعي لان الملف هو ملف كراك اي انت تريد استخدام البرنامج عن طريق كراك وهذا الامرمعروف عند الجميع وهو ان جميع برامج الانتي فايروس وجميع الشركات وضعت ميزة لعدم استخدام البرامج بشكل غير شرعي نفس الامر حدث معي بملف كرار لبرنامج فوتو شوب سي اس 3 
الكاسبر 7 لم يرى الكراك على اساس تروجان اما كاسبر 2011 فالتقطه على اساس تروجان وهكذا 
بالنسبة لي انا حملت البرنامج ولم يجري اي ضرر عندي 
بارك الله بك وما نريد الا النفع باذن الله


----------



## محارب ميلانو (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## salaam60 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

وين الباتش ما تفعل معي
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندسة ميديا (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ع البرنامج


----------



## طارق_علاء_2005 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل 
والف شكر مقدماً


----------



## زيدات (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## medfarah (14 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

